# Excessive panting



## Olive Oil (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi
Does anyone have info on nightime panting with no other symptoms. My 1 year old Gracie has been having a few bouts this week. Otherwise,
she does not seem like a fever or anything.
Thanks so much
Olive Oil


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Where does Gracie sleep at night?

My dogs will pant excessively when they are anxious - like in the car, or when they are in an enclosed space with a lot of other dogs.

When they pant a lot, they are losing a lot of water - you might want to make sure she has access to water if she is panting for an extended amount of time.


----------



## Olive Oil (Mar 1, 2008)

*panting*

Thanks Jane, Gracie sleeps in the bedroom on her bed next to mine. She has access to her water. She went to a new groomer yesterday and then we had a quiet day but went to the park which is a 30 minute walk. Maybe she needs to recover more from the new groomer. I will keep an eye on her.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I hope all is well with Gracie. I wonder if she is experiencing some intermittent pain or discomfort, or do you think she is just very hot? I'm not sure what the weather is like where you are, but it has been very hot here! 

Hope you get a good night's sleep tonight


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*i found this on the internet...*

Excessive panting in dogs

Dogs pant when they are hot, but panting can also be a symptom of an illness or a sign of stress. If your dog is panting excessively it's not a reason to rush to the emergency vet, but is definitely something to monitor.

Panting can be a symptom of lungworm or heartworm, both of which require medical treatment, but more often frequent dog panting is caused by obesity or stress. An obese dog may literally feel crushed by his weight, to learn more about helping your dog regain a healthy weight see our article on obese dogs.
We worked with one rescue dog who panted constantly for the first 2-3 weeks we fostered her. As she settled into our home the panting eventually went away.

Has your pet experienced any major changes recently? A new dog? a new family member? A new home? The answer to your dog panting problem may just be more quality time (time spent playing and keeping the dog busy, not rewarding the panting with coddling) or allowing your dog to have a "safe place" to get away on his own, like a crate with a crate cover or a dog bed placed in a closet.

If you've ruled out stress and medical causes for your dog panting, you're dog may just be "a panter".

In investigating our panting dog and consulting with vets and other dog people we heard about several dogs who, even when relaxed, healthy, and cool just panted frequently. Apparently, some deep chested dogs may pant for no other reason than it's comfortable for them.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*My Daisy*

We experienced excessive panting each time we go to the vets, Daisy gets very upset about being there.

I also groom my dogs now at home. They would get hysterical at the groomer being in those crates, hearing the other dogs barking and the unfamiliar noise. Once Riki pooped all over his crate and new doo waiting for me to pick him up.

I hope that this is all it is...just stress from the groomer. Why not give your vet a call and see what they say?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My Shelby panted so much as a pup, that I took her to the vet 3 times to check her out. I never had a dog that panted so much, so I was concerned. She checked out fine and the vet said she just "runs hot". :biggrin1: She doesn't take the heat well, so she will always find the coolest place in the house. If she gets hot, she pants.


----------



## Lively (Jun 9, 2007)

Lucy generally does really good in the car. Yesterday we went on a very long car ride to Chicago and back, about 5 hours. After 2 hours she began to pant excessively. It made me really nervous. I have never seen her pant so hard, even after long walks. I put her in her crate and she napped for a good 2 hours but after she woke up she started to pant again. 

My BF said she was fine, just nervous, but that didn't calm me down. She is fine today so he was right. It has also eased my mind to read this happens to other Havs.


----------



## Yukiko (Feb 8, 2015)

My 8 month old pants every night at about the same time. This has been going on now for a couple of weeks. She has water, bed fed, walked, played with, everything { I am home with her all the time, I work from home} but every night she just starts panting really hard. Not sure why and her vet checkups are fine. Wish she could tell me why so I am not concerned.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yukiko said:


> My 8 month old pants every night at about the same time. This has been going on now for a couple of weeks. She has water, bed fed, walked, played with, everything { I am home with her all the time, I work from home} but every night she just starts panting really hard. Not sure why and her vet checkups are fine. Wish she could tell me why so I am not concerned.


take a note of the times places duration circumstances and see what it shows in a couple more weeks. It's possible it's a learned behavior based on some anxiety. It could something physical as well, but record for a couple more weeks and then talk with vet if it is continuing.


----------

